# 

## sunfruit

Witam Mam problem z ciepłą wodą w domu leci ona z kranów bardzo słabo , a natomiast zimna leci bardzo dobrze . Przeczyściłem wszystkie zawory krany itp ale to nie pomogło. Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł jak rozwiązać to aby ciepła woda leciała tak jak zimna . Proszę o Pomoc

----------


## Jastrząb

> Witam Mam problem z ciepłą wodą w domu leci ona z kranów bardzo słabo , a natomiast zimna leci bardzo dobrze . Przeczyściłem wszystkie zawory krany itp ale to nie pomogło. Ma ktoś jakiś pomysł jak rozwiązać to aby ciepła woda leciała tak jak zimna . Proszę o Pomoc


Bylo by latwiej gdybys napisal troche szczegolow:
 - skad ta ciepla woda - z sieci czy ogrzewana na miejscu u Ciebie. Jak ogrzewana to jak, zbiornik jakis czy przeplywowo, itp, itd.
Stalo sie to nagle czy stopniowa cisnienie malalo, jesli tak to ile czasu to trwalo - miesiac, rok czy 10lat. Jak stara instalacja. Im wiecej szczegolow podasz ,tym wieksza szansa ze ktos wpadnie na to co jest zle.

marcin

----------


## sunfruit

Tak już podaję 
Wodę mam ze studni ogrzewaną piecem centralnym. Woda ciepła gromadzi się w bojlerze. Instalacje mam jakieś 3 lata na początku leciała tak średnio a od jakiegoś miesiąca przestała wogule lecieć dopiero dziś trochę leci tak mało. Ale woda w kaloryferach jest ciepła , więc nie wiem co nie tak kaloryfery mam na  2 piętrze i woda ciepła jest tam a na 1 nie chce lecieć z kranów Na strychu mam zbiornik jakiś ale to chyba od kaloryferów.

----------


## jasiek71

> Tak już podaję 
> Wodę mam ze studni ogrzewaną piecem centralnym. Woda ciepła gromadzi się w bojlerze. Instalacje mam jakieś 3 lata na początku leciała tak średnio a od jakiegoś miesiąca przestała wogule lecieć dopiero dziś trochę leci tak mało. Ale woda w kaloryferach jest ciepła , więc nie wiem co nie tak kaloryfery mam na  2 piętrze i woda ciepła jest tam a na 1 nie chce lecieć z kranów Na strychu mam zbiornik jakiś ale to chyba od kaloryferów.


to w końcu jak? nie masz tej wody wcale, czy leci nie podgrzana ?
jakoś ciężko ciebie zrozumieć :wink:

----------


## kajmanxxl

bardzo lakoniczne te informacje, przyczyn może być bardzo wiele postaraj się dokładniej to opisać jakieś fotki bo nie mamy szklanej kuli co by powiedziała co się stało

----------


## sunfruit

fotki znaczy czego ? Problem w tym że woda leci bardzo mało ,a zimna leci bardzo dobrze

----------


## sunfruit

to wygląda mniej więcej tak http://www.pomoc24.net.pl/nieruchomo...ipa/bojler.jpg

----------


## kajmanxxl

> to wygląda mniej więcej tak http://www.pomoc24.net.pl/nieruchomo...ipa/bojler.jpg


WRÓŻBA Z FUSÓW
kamień zabudował rurki może zbiornik zawór kolanko itd 
jak jest podłączona pompa nie wiemy więc wróżba zawisnął zwrotny lub zwiększył się opór na instalacji ciepłej wody a może jakiś zawór jest przydławiony ITD

jak nie potrafisz zobrazować stanu rzeczy to niema możliwości Ci pomóc musisz wezwać hydraulika na miejsce

----------


## FAFAL

Witam 
Mam problem z ciepłą wodą . A mianowicie. Nie dawno wyremontowałem  łazienkę (remont Kapitalny) dziś założyłem nowe baterie (Ferro Veneto) i sprawa wygląda następująco. 
W baterii wannowej gdy puszcze ciepłą wode na pół gwizdka, to woda leci cieplutka. Gdy odkręcę na full, to woda leci letnia. 
W baterii umywalkowej wody ciepłej brak (nawet piec nie chce zaskoczyć, chodź ciśnienie wody jest ok), na starej baterii wszystko było ok.
Piec jest gazowy i podłączony piętro niżej

----------


## paczka662

witam,  ktoś już o tym tu wspominał,  Mam podobny problem, piec co weglowy w piwnicy + bojler na ciepłą wodę instalacja ma ok 9 lat , mieszkanie na  1 piętrze od jakiegoś czasu ze wszystkich kranów w mieszkaniu z ciepłą wodą , woda ciepła słabo leci  -  od 2 ch lat zaczeła lecieć ze słabszym ciśnieniem a teraz wręcz ledwie leci ,   nalanie do wanny trwało by chyba 2 h ,    
jak napisałem piec jest w piwnicy obok jest bojler na ciepłą wodę jaki zasila ten pec węglowy , w mieszkaniu grzejniki grzeją ok, jedynie zrobił się problem z ciśnieniem ciepłej wody ,   jaki może być tego powód , bojler i inne podłończenia do domu są wykonane ze stalowych rur , czy zakamieniał bojler po 9 - 10 latach ? i jest do wymiany czy mogły się gdzieś rury przytkać, /   z kranów z zimną wodą wszędzie jest mocne ciśnienie wody , problem jest jedynie z ciśnieniem ciepłej wody , proszę o mądre rady co może być przyczyną tej sytuacji i jak temu zaradzić

----------


## MarcinDj

Z dnia na dzień, bez żadnych remontów, korzystając z kranu na co dzień normalnie, z jednego z kranów przestała lecieć ciepła woda. Tj, gdy na kilka godzin zostawi się kran w spokoju i odkręci później, to przez pół minuty lekki strumień ciepłej wody leci, a potem przestaje zupełnie. W innych kranach w mieszkaniu cioepła woda leci normalnie. Mieszkanie w bloku z centralnym. Co może być tego przyczyną? Bardziej prawdopodobne żewymiana batterii wystarczy, czy lepiej wezwać hydraulika gdyby przypadkiem to były rury?

----------

